# Need a new cabinet



## Bodhisatwa (May 26, 2012)

Hi!my system specs are given in my signatr..i have an iball psu and 2 80mm fans,a fd,an optical drive along wid it..
I have a frontech caby..
I want to buy a new good caby..my budget is 1.2k max..pls sugest..


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 26, 2012)

Zebronics Bijli. If you can find it locally, because production has stopped now.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 26, 2012)

Cost?any link?


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 26, 2012)

Cost will be around 1100.. not available online. Look for it locally.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 26, 2012)

Okay..any other?..


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 26, 2012)

only local products like FRONTTECH , IBALL will come in this price range. Surf in their sites  locally order it.

Cooler master 350 is the lowest with 1586/- from MD COMPUTERS.


----------



## rajnusker (May 26, 2012)

Don't buy Zebronics or Frontech ****, they produce absolute ~love~ cabbys... Iball is bettah!!!


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

^^ what's wrong with zebronics cabinets ?? they have some good cabinets like Bijli, Anti Biotics, Reaper, Invader etc.

@ OP - Zebronics bijli is a good cabinet but the current price is arund 1.6k though.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 27, 2012)

then finally which 1??


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 27, 2012)

Bijli


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 27, 2012)

availability a big problem..


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

^^Spending 1.2k you'll get some crap cabby again (Bijli is the bare minimum). I'd say save up some more money and buy a CM Elite 311. It'll be really worth the money you spend. Spending 1.2k and jumping from Frontech to Zebronics or some other desi brand sounds dumb to me.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

@ OP - either get CM Elite 311 or CM Elite 350 @ 1.6k.


----------

